# Has anyone tried this?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 9, 2016)

I was experimenting today in the shop and wondered what would happen to raw leather if I put the etching solution on it that I use for my damascus..... it turned it black as night....then I covered it with some Myland's Friction polish and it polished out like it was met to be!!!!!! Anyone ever do this?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Lookin good Pappy!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 10, 2016)

rocky1 this isn't your sheath yours is natural......molded it Thursday....what do you think about the coloring on this one?


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 10, 2016)

I would be afraid if any moisture got on the knife or leather it would cause the knife to rust severely. Ferric chloride and or muratic acid are extremely caustic! I would warn against it for sure.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Color looks OK, but I'm good with natural Pappy! Actually I'd prefer natural, but then I thought the color would maybe look appropriate with that blade.


----------

